# Happy Christmas - Have sound turned on



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Enjoy!!

Click on here

http://www.thecompassgroup.biz/merryxmas.swf

Happy Christmas and safe travels

Spindrifter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Is the link correct Spinner? It won't work for me.

_(Edit) It obviously is OK, so what's wrong with the cantankerous machine THIS time?_


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Wicked... I thought Rudolph did very well in particular and did wonder if he has had some professional training, perhaps from a Muppet


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Very good I like it.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Is the link correct Spinner? It won't work for me.
> 
> _(Edit) It obviously is OK, so what's wrong with the cantankerous machine THIS time?_


Them Z80's are a bit past their sell by date!


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Strange. The link won't work on explorer but will on Safari???


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Them Z80's are a bit past their sell by date!


They will fit in your pocket though!


----------

